# Houston Fishing Show



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be exhibiting at the show starting next Wednesday through Sunday in Houston. I'll have a good selection of blanks and components for the Rodbuilders to browse through and other rodbuilding tools and supplies. I'll have a couple of Batson power wrappers and hand wrappers and dryers from Flex Coat. For anyone wanting to try some Microwave guides I'll have a selection of both spinning and casting sets along with some finished rods built with them if anyone is interested in test casting them.

I'll also have a few of Flex Coats Rodbuilding start Up kits available for anyone wanting to try their hand at building their own custom rod. With the purchase of a kit you can also get a blank and components to build your first rod for only 40.00. That's about a 50% savings.

Also on the menu is a selection of new flounder and trout lures made in Louisiana from the person who designed the Shiney Hiney lures for Texas Tackle Factory. 

Come by and take a look at all we have to offer or just stop by to say Hey and shoot the bull a while. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there normally a lot of rod building stuff at the fishing show?

I have never been, but plan a trip for my birthday on the 7th. My wife is gonna hate me, I plan on doing the fishing show, FTU, and BPS.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I'll stop by and maybe pick up a few things. I have a bunch of rods to build for my hunting trip in may and fishing trip in June.
Pat


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will be stoping by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

cfulbright said:


> Is there normally a lot of rod building stuff at the fishing show?
> 
> I have never been, but plan a trip for my birthday on the 7th. My wife is gonna hate me, I plan on doing the fishing show, FTU, and BPS.


FTU will have a mini store set up at the show. Or at least they have in the past.

I'll be stopping by. Need to pick up another Sarge blank. I look toward to meeting you lance.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been out of Pocket, stuck in up state New York for 3 months. I am going home to Texas this weekend for a very long time and plan on being at the fishing show. I will stop by and introduce myself.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking forward to it Lance!


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Lance,
Are you bringing any batson cb66 to the show? And also do you have any black and white camo eva?

Thanks 
Michael

Backbayrods.com


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes on both but only have a few of the CB's left. Let me know which ones and I'll set them aside for you.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks,pm sent


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to be back in town and stop by.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

See you Sunday

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Trailer is loaded and leaving early in the morning. Lots of great prices on blanks, components and power wrappers. Only have two left at 219.00. White blanks are marked at 40% off regular retail price. Great selection of Microwave guides at 20% regular price. Also have a selection of Sarge Custom's rod blanks. Priced at 150.00 each, a savings of 50.00. Six different models to choose from. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You are a brave man Lance, driving in the weather we are having. God speed...lost a tree to ice this morning.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Nasty weather coming through. Had to stop twice to knock the ice off of the windshield wipers. Just got into Houston and stopped for breakfast. 

Hope to see you this week Ellis.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it, I should be there on Sunday.

Glad you made it safe!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Swampland said:


> Nasty weather coming through. Had to stop twice to knock the ice off of the windshield wipers. Just got into Houston and stopped for breakfast.
> 
> Hope to see you this week Ellis.


Glad y'all made it ok!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad that you made it safely and I will see you on Saturday.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Where is your booth? I'll be on my way in about an hour or so. I'll try not hang around and bug you too much.


----------

